# How much time does newegg take to ship?!?



## jarraramjad (May 13, 2011)

hey guys....i want to ask weather that how much time does newegg require to ship to my door i am getting it shipped in Washington from Edison near NY.......i ordered on Wednesday and the order was confirmed on Wednesday i received shipping mail on Thursday will it arrive by Friday or early morning on Monday i ordered through UPS 3 day delivery .......i really have my hand crossed on this one cuz i have a flight on Monday and i have to leave 11 am in the morning i even contacted newegg they said they will try their best......if they arrive by Friday or early Monday then its ok but if not?!!!


----------



## Thrackan (May 13, 2011)

What do you want us to say? Newegg already said everything that can be said here.


----------



## silkstone (May 13, 2011)

3 days usually means 3 working days from the time UPS receives the package. there might be some other clauses that turn the working week into 4 day, but i don't remember exactly. Even if it arrives when you are out, you should be able to arrange for them to redeliver though, right?


----------



## jarraramjad (May 13, 2011)

the problem is i was hoping if it could arrive on friday any chances???also i will have to wait a month then cuz its a loong trip


----------



## DOM (May 13, 2011)

like silkstone said its 3 working days if they picked it up wendsday it wont get there untill monday, depends which wearhouse there shipping from sometimes i get stuff in 2days on 3day ups

what does your usp traking # say have you got one already ?


----------



## Thrackan (May 13, 2011)

Yes, there is a chance.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 13, 2011)

DOM said:


> what does your usp traking # say have you got one already ?



Yes, look at the estimated delivery date on the UPS tracking, that is usually pretty accurate.


----------



## lilhasselhoffer (May 13, 2011)

Hello,

1) UPS tracking.  Log into your account, view recent history, open recent orders, click on tracking information, and view the status.
2) Order overnight or next day shipping.  3 day is cheaper (or even free), but it is a 3-4 day wait for anyone not within spitting distance of the shipment point.
3) I have known people to get their orders inside 24 hours when they are within 1 State of the shipping State.  I have also known people to get their order in 3 days in this same area.  UPS is a wiley one....
4) Call UPS and find the local delivery center.  If you pick it up there you ccan usually get it a little earlier.


----------



## jarraramjad (May 13, 2011)

hey guys there is also another problem which is that i ordered a COMBO which had everything except a LED and a GRAPHICS CARD......i got their mail which said your order has been cleared.....i received another email which had the tracking number and the list of items being shipped.....there were TWO items listed the LED and the CASE which was part of the COMBO....the VGA which was ordered separately was not present....the CASE which was part of the COMBO was present.........i am worried sick!i entered the tracking number on their site and they say that we will get the package today!but what if all the things are not present....what will happen?!?!!?


----------



## cadaveca (May 13, 2011)

Call up Newegg and ask them. they are best suited to answer your question.

In regards to ship time, that is dependant on the deliver method, and various other factors that are outside of NewEgg's control.


----------



## mrw1986 (May 13, 2011)

I typically receive my packages from NewEgg within 1-2 business days after ordering...but I also live in CT...


----------



## jarraramjad (May 13, 2011)

thank you GOD!thank you Newegg!thank you TechpowerUp!i got my packages!!


----------



## DOM (May 13, 2011)

nice lmao


----------



## AsRock (May 13, 2011)

If ordered today i would get it wednesday\thursday and some times ups speeds it up a day sooner so go by the ups site tracking not neweggs.

However some people have better luck with Fedex depending on area you live in.


Either one will get the item to me on time unless there is a accident or some thing which rearly but does happen.  So 3 days if thats what you asked for.

for me at least i like using ups as i know what time he will deliver within the hour were as with fedex it could be from 10am to 7pm which i find very inconvenient.


Glad ya got ya stuff.. remember newegg will do there best to sort some thing went wrong anyways there all so good that way too.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (May 13, 2011)

Yeah this depends on not only where you live but also what warehouse the item was shipped from. Back when, everyhting had to come from Cali but they have a giant east coast shipping warehouse now too. But all products aren't at both it seems. I've even had diff items in the same order come from diff warehouse (and show up on diff days of course).


----------



## jsfitz54 (May 13, 2011)

It should be said that UPS does Not deliver on the weekends.

If you expect Friday's as a deliver day then you might be dissapointed and get it Monday or Tuesday instead.

Also I have found shipping to be quicker if you order in the morning, instead of late night...I think the late night orders are filled slower...no one in the warehouse at that time???


----------

